# Hüllenlos - wie die Mutter, so die Tochter?!



## dante_23 (4 Jan. 2016)

Hallo,

die Idee zu dem thread kam mir beim Lesen dieses Artikels.
Hier spricht Joelina Drews ganz offen über das Thema Nacktfotos.
Die meisten von uns werden sicherlich noch die Playboy-Bilder von Ramona Drews, ihrer Mutter, im Kopf haben. Das war damals ein richtig guter Shoot.16 Jahre später könnte nun also ihre Tochter an der Reihe sein.
Eine vergleichbare Situation haben wir bei Simone und Sophia Thomalla erlebt. Zunächst war Simone im Playboy. 2 Jahre später zog Sophia nach.
Vor ein paar Monaten konnten wir Michelle Hunziker zusammen mit ihrer Tochter am Strand sehen. Aus der kleinen Tochter von Michelle ist eine wunderschöne Frau geworden 

*Wie steht ihr dazu, dass sich die Töchter ihrer berühmten Mütter ebenso (fast) hüllenlos zeigen? 
Kennt ihr weitere Mutter-Tochter Gespanne, bei denen dies zutrifft? * 

Mir gefällt das schon sehr gut. Warum nicht mal ein Mutter-Tochter Playboy-Shooting?


----------



## hoshi21 (4 Jan. 2016)

ebenfalls im selben trend: ornella muti und nike rivelli. auch ein schönes ding.


----------



## Spezi30 (4 Jan. 2016)

wenn die Drews-Tochter sich nicht auch noch aufgepimpt hat


----------



## Death Row (4 Jan. 2016)

Zuerst einmal würde es mich freuen wenn Joelina sowie Aurora sich ausziehen würden 
Ich kenne aber jetzt ausser den beiden Thomallas und Muti/Rivelli sonst keine prominenten Duos, auf die das im deutschen Playboy zutrifft.


----------



## dante_23 (4 Jan. 2016)

Death Row schrieb:


> Ich kenne aber jetzt ausser den beiden Thomallas und Muti/Rivelli sonst keine prominenten Duos, auf die das im deutschen Playboy zutrifft.





hoshi21 schrieb:


> ebenfalls im selben trend: ornella muti und nike rivelli. auch ein schönes ding.



ui, das duo muti/ rivelli war mir bisher gänzlich unbekannt 
danke für den tipp! :thumbup:

anmerkung:
es muss sich nicht ausschließlich um den playboy handeln. 
heiße mutter-tochter gespanne können ebenso genannt werden


----------



## rumbiak (4 Jan. 2016)

Meine Favoritinnen sind Paula und Katja Riemann. Paula ist jetzt wie Joelina im besten Alter und Mama Katja sieht auch noch immer klasse aus. Dazu sind beide noch unverbaut


----------



## snail77 (5 Jan. 2016)

Oh man , wenn mann sonst nichts kann , dann zieht man sich halt für den Playboy aus. Wie die Mütter so die Töchter.


----------



## goraji (5 Jan. 2016)

snail77 schrieb:


> Oh man , wenn mann sonst nichts kann , dann zieht man sich halt für den Playboy aus. Wie die Mütter so die Töchter.



:thumbup: Sehe ich genauso, sowas besonderes ist das jetzt ja nun wirklich nicht...und "richtige Stars, Schauspielerinnen, Sängerinnen etc." haben das sowieso nicht nötig!


----------



## Voyeurfriend (5 Jan. 2016)

Lieber Dante, bin ganz Deiner Meinung! Das ist sehr prickelnd... 

Ein Beispiel das ich noch kenne: Die Schauspielerin Christine Kaufmann hat sich nackt ablichten lassen - und ihre Tochter Allegra Curtis ist diesem lobenswerten Vorbild gefolgt! 

Und in der Sendung des amerikanischen Kult-Moderators Howard Stern gab es mal ein Strip-Quiz, in dem zwei Mutter-Tochter-Gespanne gegeneinander angetreten sind. Ich sage nur: :WOW:


----------



## dante_23 (5 Jan. 2016)

Voyeurfriend schrieb:


> Ein Beispiel das ich noch kenne: Die Schauspielerin Christine Kaufmann hat sich nackt ablichten lassen - und ihre Tochter Allegra Curtis ist diesem lobenswerten Vorbild gefolgt!
> 
> Und in der Sendung des amerikanischen Kult-Moderators Howard Stern gab es mal ein Strip-Quiz, in dem zwei Mutter-Tochter-Gespanne gegeneinander angetreten sind. Ich sage nur: :WOW:



stimmt, allegra und ihre mutter. tolle bilder entstanden damals :drip:
btw, läuft die show mit howard stern eigtl. noch?

mir ist ebenfdalls noch ein weiteres duo eingefallen:
*demi moore* und *rumer willis* :thumbup:


----------



## Voyeurfriend (6 Jan. 2016)

Mir ist noch etwas eingefallen: Die Familie von Rolling-Stone Mick Jagger hat nämlich einiges zu bieten. Seine zweite Ehefrau Jerry Hall zog 1985 für den Playboy blank. Und ihre Tochter Lizzy Jagger tat es ihr 2011 gleich! :thumbup: Und auch von ihrer Schwester Georgia Jagger gibt es Oben-Ohne-Bilder, wenn auch nicht aus dem Playboy.

Busen-Bilder gibt es auch von Mick Jaggers erster Ehefrau Bianca. Und auch ihre Tochter Jade liess späte die Hüllen fallen für ein paar schöne Fotos. Ausserdem wird Jade immer mal wieder am FKK-Strand oder oben ohne am normalen Strand von Paparazzis erwischt!


----------



## Death Row (15 Jan. 2016)

*Melanie Griffith* und *Dakota Johnson*. Wusste gar nicht, dass die beiden Mutter und Tochter sind!


----------



## dante_23 (15 Jan. 2016)

@Voyeurfriend
wow, das ist ein wirklicher geheimtipp. ich kann mich noch dunkel an die bilder von lizzy erinnern 
sehr, sehr gute recherche! :thumbup:



Death Row schrieb:


> *Melanie Griffith* und *Dakota Johnson*. Wusste gar nicht, dass die beiden Mutter und Tochter sind!


die beiden sind mutter und tochter? schon überraschend i-wo.
auf jeden fall ein tolles gespann 
danke für den fund @death 

unsere liste wird länger, und länger. vll kann jemand eine art (bilder)-liste erstellen, mit allen müttern&töchtern, die wir jeweils erweitern können


----------



## Voyeurfriend (16 Jan. 2016)

Dante, Du hast mit Deinem Thema wirklich einen Nerv getroffen!


----------



## christinalover (16 Jan. 2016)

Ich fände es Hammer! Wenn Ramona sich wirklich nochmal für den Playboy auszieht, wäre mein Traum endlich wahr!:WOW::drip:


----------



## Voyeurfriend (17 Jan. 2016)

Ich habe noch etwas herausgefunden! 

1990, kurz nach dem Fall der Mauer, räkelte sich Anja Kossak (damals gerade 20) als erstes Playmate aus der DDR im Playboy. Das Interesse an ihr war vor allem in Ostdeutschland riesengross, schliesslich war die schöne Fotostrecke auch ein Ausdruck der neu erlangten Freiheit. Dann, 25 Jahre später, lässt die 22-jährige Linda Bodis die Hüllen fallen. Der Playboy zelebriert mit ihr 25 Jahre Deutsche Einheit. Denn: Linda ist die Tochter von Anja! Ich sage nur: Bravo! :WOW:

Gehen wir etwas weiter zurück in der Geschichte: 1985 posierten im Playboy Mutter und Tochter gemeinsam splitternackt! Es handelte sich um Anuschka (Noucha) und Yvonne Jäger. Schöne Bilder, Mutter und Tochter zeigten sich ganz unverkrampft. Ja, der Apfel fällt nicht weit vom Pferd!


----------



## schattenpfad (21 Jan. 2016)

dante_23 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Idee zu dem thread kam mir beim Lesen dieses Artikels.
> Hier spricht Joelina Drews ganz offen über das Thema Nacktfotos.
> ...


nicht schlecht. danke.


----------



## Alen (24 Apr. 2016)

Jungs, wo bleiben die Fotos zu dem Thema?


----------



## Voyeurfriend (13 Aug. 2016)

Ich habe nochmal etwas. Passt gerade zur jetzigen Zeit der Olympischen Spiele in Rio. Helo Pinheiro ist die Frau, die als junges Mädel am Strand zwei Liedermacher zum Song "Girl from Ipanema" inspirierte. Dadurch hat sie (in Brasilien zumindest) eine gewisse Berühmtheit erlangt. Jahre später (1987) hat sie sich für den Playboy ausgezogen. Und noch besser: 2003 (immer noch sehr gut aussehend!) hat sie sich nochmal für den PB ausgezogen - und diesmal gemeinsam mit ihrer Tochter Ticiane Pinheiro! :WOW:


----------



## walme (13 Aug. 2016)

Voyeurfriend schrieb:


> Ich habe nochmal etwas. Passt gerade zur jetzigen Zeit der Olympischen Spiele in Rio. Helo Pinheiro ist die Frau, die als junges Mädel am Strand zwei Liedermacher zum Song "Girl from Ipanema" inspirierte. Dadurch hat sie (in Brasilien zumindest) eine gewisse Berühmtheit erlangt. Jahre später (1987) hat sie sich für den Playboy ausgezogen. Und noch besser: 2003 (immer noch sehr gut aussehend!) hat sie sich nochmal für den PB ausgezogen - und diesmal gemeinsam mit ihrer Tochter Ticiane Pinheiro! :WOW:



hier ein Bild  der beiden


----------



## Tittelelli (13 Aug. 2016)

das Thema erfreut doch die Sabber-und Rubbelgemeinde


----------



## marriobassler (18 Aug. 2016)

wow sabber schleck


----------



## Agent_Jay (27 Aug. 2016)

Ich wüsste nicht, was dagegen spricht. Is doch n hübsches Ding, wieso nich ^^


----------



## Celeblover1 (9 Sep. 2016)

Also bei Michelle Hunziker und Aurora Ramazotti würde ich sofort zuschlagen, die beiden wären ein Traum-Gespann für den Playboy. 

Die sexy und immer junge Mama und ihre Tochter Aurora die kleine freche verführerische Versuchung. Wer die Strandbilder von den Beiden gesehen hat erkennt sofort das Potential.:drip:


----------



## willis (11 Sep. 2016)

Celeblover1 schrieb:


> Also bei Michelle Hunziker und Aurora Ramazotti würde ich sofort zuschlagen, die beiden wären ein Traum-Gespann für den Playboy.
> 
> Die sexy und immer junge Mama und ihre Tochter Aurora die kleine freche verführerische Versuchung. Wer die Strandbilder von den Beiden gesehen hat erkennt sofort das Potential.:drip:



So sehr ich das auch 

Kostprobe?

Bitteschöööön:


----------



## Celeblover1 (12 Sep. 2016)

:thx: Kenne die Bilder und die sind schon ziemlich heiß gab ja mehrere Serien wie sie am Strand gemeinsam zusehen waren. Und muss sagen die Aurora ist schon ein scharfes kleines Früchtchen.


----------



## Death Row (28 Aug. 2020)

Ich grabe mal den Thread wieder hervor:

Die Plattform "Onlyfans" trägt ja erstaunliche Blüten.
Unter anderem ist seit einiger Zeit auch *Tamara Thorne *(*Mutter von Bella und Kaili Thorne*, die ebenfalls da einen Account haben) dort Mitglied 

Ihr Instagram:
https://www.instagram.com/tamarasthorne/


----------



## dante_23 (28 Aug. 2020)

Death Row schrieb:


> Ich grabe mal den Thread wieder hervor:
> 
> Die Plattform "Onlyfans" trägt ja erstaunliche Blüten.
> Unter anderem ist seit einiger Zeit auch *Tamara Thorne *(*Mutter von Bella und Kaili Thorne*, die ebenfalls da einen Account haben) dort Mitglied
> ...



als ich grad auf ihrem insta acc. war, hätte man denken könne, sie ist erst ende 20! 
wow, sie hat sich gut gehalten :thumbup:

weißt du, was sie auf onlyfans alles zeigt?


----------



## Death Row (29 Juni 2022)

*Denise Richards *sowie ihre Tochter *Sami Sheen* sind beide mittlerweile auch auf Onlyfans 🤩


----------



## dante_23 (29 Juni 2022)

von sami sheen las ich es. u.a. in dem zusammenhang, dass es charlie wohl nicht sonderlich toll findet.

jedoch, denise auch?!?! schon länger????


----------



## Austin (29 Juni 2022)

dante_23 schrieb:


> von sami sheen las ich es. u.a. in dem zusammenhang, dass es charlie wohl nicht sonderlich toll findet.
> 
> jedoch, denise auch?!?! schon länger????


Seit ein paar Tagen hat Denise ihren eigenen OF Account.
Sie scheint auch schon gut vorzulegen,ein paar topless OF Bilder hab ich von ihr schon gesehen.Das Töchterchen darf gerne in der Beziehung nachziehen.  
Leider hat Denise wohl in den letzten Jahren zuviel Zeit beim Schönheitsdoc verbracht,ihr Gesicht ist mittlerweile etwas verzerrt.


----------



## michimann (29 Juni 2022)

Claudelle Deckert und ihre Tochter hatten doch auch ein gemeinsames Shooting.

glücklicherweise blieb uns das gemischte Doppel mit Marius und Mimi Westernhagen erspart


----------



## dante_23 (30 Juni 2022)

Austin schrieb:


> Seit ein paar Tagen hat Denise ihren eigenen OF Account.
> Sie scheint auch schon gut vorzulegen,ein paar topless OF Bilder hab ich von ihr schon gesehen.Das Töchterchen darf gerne in der Beziehung nachziehen.
> Leider hat Denise wohl in den letzten Jahren zuviel Zeit beim Schönheitsdoc verbracht,ihr Gesicht ist mittlerweile etwas verzerrt.



ich habe mir die tage mal paar bilder von denise angeschaut... bin etwas erschrocken. so hatte ich sie nicht mehr in erinnerung: das traurige ist, all diejenigen, die es beim doc übertreiben, sehen am ende alle recht ähnlich aus.... sie war früher wirklich so schön


----------



## dante_23 (1 Juli 2022)

mutter und tochter trifft es nicht ganz, aber, was würdet ihr von dieser kombination im playboy halten?!
ich glaube, die verkaufszahlen würden aber sowas von durch die decke gehen!


----------



## anmabu (2 Juli 2022)

Katja Bienert und ihre Mutter bleiben für immer in meinem Gedächtnis🤩


----------



## Neechen (2 Juli 2022)

Was isn mit mama und tochter thomalla? Oder mariella gräfin von faber-castell mit tochter isabel? Oder noemi peschel mit mutter?


----------



## JackEJ (2 Juli 2022)

Wenn's um Wünsche geht, würde ich mir eine Menge Mütter notgedrungen mit anschauen, um die Tochter zu sehen. 😜 Aber Isabella Faber-Castell, Joelina Drews oder Noemi Peschel dürften auch ohne die Mutter mal in den Playboy, einfach aus guter Familientradition. 😁🐰


----------



## Neechen (3 Juli 2022)

Ich hätte da noch ne Anregung: Ava Sambora mit Mama


----------



## ferdibier58 (3 Juli 2022)

Stefanie Hertel und Tochter Johanna, bitte!!😜


----------



## snoopyle2001 (6 Juli 2022)

ferdibier58 schrieb:


> Stefanie Hertel und Tochter Johanna, bitte!!😜


aber ohne Gesang - ansonsten dafür


----------



## Martini Crosini (6 Juli 2022)

rumbiak schrieb:


> Meine Favoritinnen sind Paula und Katja Riemann. Paula ist jetzt wie Joelina im besten Alter und Mama Katja sieht auch noch immer klasse aus. Dazu sind beide noch unverbaut


unverbaut - was habe ich gelacht - sehr gut


----------



## ferdibier58 (6 Juli 2022)

Wiederhole ich?! 

Unbedingt Heidi Klum
und die süße Leni!!!
Natürlich oben ohne und im direkten Vergleich 😜


----------



## Cormier (10 Juli 2022)

Neben Leni würde Heide ziemlich alt aussehen - vor allem in Sachen Oberweite - absolut eine tolle Vorstellung.


----------



## KimFisher66 (5 Nov. 2022)

Denise Richards Only F.


----------



## ferdibier58 (5 Nov. 2022)

KimFisher66 schrieb:


> Denise Richards Only F.


Wo @KimFisher66 ist die Tochter bzw. ihre Mutter?! 😉


----------

